# Why are your pets called what they are?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Just been told that my animals are named after weird things XD 
So was just wondering why you named your animals what you did?

Orion - Constellation as he is awake at night as are the stars 
Stephany - My brother named her....
Selene - After the vampire in Underworld XD I get teased cause apparently I named her after the singer....
Gremlin - Cause when she arrived she was in the corner hanging off of the roof and reminded me of Gremlins the film xD
Genie - :blush: The song Jean Genie by David Bowie... Although I wont admit that to my brother when he sings it at her.
Vermin - We thought she escaped when she arrived XD So she would have been classed as vermin by my family.
Skulltula - Cause I am a big geek and love the Zelda games XD 
Boo - Named after a friend, cause she likes pink and Boo is pink.
Lola - XD The song Copacabana by Barry Manilow... Mainly cause I had it stuck in my head XD Anyone seen the episode of Friends where Rachel is a bridesmaid? <_< And she gets up on stage and starts singing it?.... Yeah XD Well I watched that the day before.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol I like your reasons esp Vermin. Mine are slightly more boring 

Gex and Echo: Two of my geckos and I couldn't think of anything more original.
Squiggle: When she was born she has a black squiggle pattern at the base of her tail.
JaffaCake: She's all orange...lol
Spirit: I wanted a ghost corn but ended up with a snow corn but loved the name so it had stuck.
Twilight: An Amel corn who looks like he has stars going down his back.
Kill: Everyone keep asking if my tarantula can kill?!? So I called him Kill 
Jigsaw: I love the Saw movies 
Draco: My little beardie that survived through a bad past so named him after the dragon on dragonheart.
Evo: My fave car 
Lancer: Sticking with the Mitsubishi lol
Abbot and Costello: I love the old shows and these are my fave!

Two new recues without any names yet.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

LoKi (royal) after watching Dogma thought it was appropriate
Lexi (normal leo) liked the name
Lily (high yellow leo) already named
Trinity (normal leo) already named
Serenity (mack snow leo) already named
Valentino (albino leo) was my valentines present
Summer (albino leo) was sunny and nice weather when we picked her up
Lukey (hypo leo) was originally LeeLoo then found out she was a he so mum named him
Lizzi (blizzard leo) lizzi the blizzard lizzard :lol:
Dave (BD) had a bad leg so called him bad leg dave after my RTA a few years back a friend of mines daughter said to me ;bad leg daaaave' cause i was limping
Mylo (BD) other half named him
Tilly (BD) no idea where it came from... thought of it on the way back with her
Noodles (CWD) wanted something Chinesey and neutral as unsure of name


----------



## demonworm (Apr 4, 2008)

Most of my animals dont have names but the few that do are called:-

Elvis...coz hes a 'royal' python and Elvis was the king!
Mr and Mrs Cream Cheese...coz they are a pair of albino burmese pythons and the colour suited them.
Ronseal....one of my cats....she does exactly what it says on the tin.
Jesus.....another cat....just because it embarassed my mother when she had to go outside and shout for Jesus in front of the neighbours
Pyrex.....another cat....just loved the word really! lol


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey heres mine there bit boring too:

Nuka (royal)- heard it in lion king 2
Ivy (mack snow leo) - got her at xmas
Noel (pastel mack snow) - got him at xmas
Bella (tang tremper albino) - liked the name & couldnt think of nethink else
Seth (tremper albino) - george clooney character in dusk till dawn is call seth gecko
Billy (normal) - oH named him after billy corgan
Art (normal) - already named
Zig (normal) - already named
Gekks (normal) - my brothers so he named
Lola (normal) - my brothers so again he named
Eddie (blizzard) - eddie izzard = eddie blizzard
Sunny (sunglo) - already named
Grace (normal) - already named

George (snow Corn) - from rainbow
Zippy ( ghost corn) - from rainbow

and a spur thigh wiv no name we kinda call him mr tort.... boring i no so if u can help please do.x


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

> Ronseal....one of my cats....she does exactly what it says on the tin.


Lol! XD Love it!

Loving some of these reasons!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Mostly i have a book of names and words that i hear and like, so when i get a new gecko i open the book and see what fits!

I have Tarquin, Kurian, Setae, Jasper and Finley that are all named just because i like the words.

Moomin was named by my friend cause s/he hatched on her birthday!

Clause hatched on 23rd Dec.... so yea, xmas theme!

One of my fav names was Forest for my female mossy gecko, but sadly she passed away. I've promised myself that the 1st baby mossy i keep will be called Forest in memory of her.

Flint is called that because when he's not fired up he's a slate/flint blue-grey colour and because i told my OH that i wanted a name that sounded edgy (cause he's a big stud with big crests and he looks mean!) and he came up with Flint.

Houllier is a whites treefrog who's named after Gerrard Houllier - who looks SO much like a frog its uncanny!

Then i have Madame mim who's a pink dalmatian crested gecko and is named after the witch in disneys The Sword in the Stone, who turns into a pink spotty dragon at the end!

Tarragon is an olive crested gecko and is named after Tarragon the Dragon from 'The Herbs'

Then i have a TV detective theme... with Clouseau and Poirot the treefrogs, and Fletcher the mossy gecko. I intend to have geckos called Grissom, Mac, Warrick and Sloane too!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

*The leos:*

Morgana _(all named after Froud characters)_
Bregg
Sphinx
Sylph
Indi
Quiver
Lilu
Altheia

*The dogs:*

Ferris _(after my fave film!)_
Austin _(after Mr Powers!)_

*Royal python:*

Logan _(wolverine)_

*Rats:*

Vic & Bob

*Rabbit:*

Jessica _(she's ginger with a huge arse and everyone wants her- so the obvious choice!)_

*CWD:*

Custard _(what happens when you ask cousins to name your pets)_

*Crestie:*

Dakota _(Planet Terror)_

And a few more we havent named yet! (3 rankins, 2 agamas and 4 white spot geckos)


----------



## KateTracz (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine were really boring!

Dave - was already names by my other half when we got together - turned out to be a girl four years after being named.
Oliver the beardy - when thinking of the name my oh thought i said oliver so we called him oliver.
Bosni - just because really. But it means rising sun and he's got sunrise colours so it works.
Jenga - because it means the chosen one and he is my chosen one!
Hooch - because he's a rescue iguana and if you've ever seen turner and hooch the film you'll understand.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

mine are:
*leopard geckos*:
_blue tack_= my son found some blue tack on the floor while he was trying to think of names for them.
_spot_= cos he's spotty
_leopard_= cos he ran out of names... LOL my son has such an imagination, right?!

*Tarantulas:*
_Arianwynn= _named after the spidr in the snow spider trilogy books (by jenny nimmo
_b:censor:h = _cos she is one LOL

*Snakes:*
_Ra_= after the egyptian sun god
_Mehen_= the egyptian god who protects Ra's boat
(am getting a new snake soon too so need a name for that one, but i'm thinking either Loki or Nephyths depending on gender)

*hamster:*
_spike_= kids named it

*cats:*
_Phinnaeus_= from jason and the argonauts 
_pheonix_= cos he's a black cat, with red tabby that you can only see in the light
_c-fer_= couldn't think of a name. so c fer cat. geddit?
_pumpkin_= he's big and fat and we got him just before hallowe'en
_pips_=was named by my brother

dogs:
_Sid_= cos my OH loves slipknot, sid is a member of the band. it was the only way to convince him to let me get a puppy LOL
_Frisby_= ex racing greyhound was already named this when we got him


----------



## kaelansnakes (Mar 27, 2009)

rizla the kingsnake - i thought king size rizla lol
skittlez the brazilian rainbow boa - the first thing i thought was skittles taste the rainbow from the advert
milkshake the milksnake it has the colour of most the flavour strawberry,vanilla,choclate,bananas...
beast the blood python world greatest feeder and hissed all the time
snoop the female bci pastel i just randomly thought of that and didnt up changing it when i knew it was a girl
junior the baby common x pastel poss het blood and junle lines from python power on rfuk i named it junior because its 2 months old and small but i supose it wont work when it gets older ill have to call it senior lol
rooney the normal leopard gecko because it was fat 
troy the male normal leopard gecko it just sounded manly i dnt no why .
duui my first baby from troy and rooney i got the name from maclom in the middle
baby royal python called fang i dont no why it never fed
rico the fat tail gecko i got the name from a film i was watching
diego the high yellow albino giant leopard gecko male got the name from ice age the film.
terra the yearling borneo blood
and the only one unamed is my burmese python which i have just got any ideas? she is a normal poss het for albino agen from python power


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Vivi-Named after the black mage from Final Fantasy 9 witch was my best friends favourt and as my friend died just before i got him i named him Vivi : victory:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Aww


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i have one crested gecko which is a flame morph so i decided to call him/her pyro.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

i wonder if im the only one that doesn't name my reps


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are mine species are in my sig drop

INVERTS


Coco- Coz her bum was all i saw a while and it looked like a little hairy coconut.
Smithy- coz it is a smithi lol
Tiny - coz it will be huge
Anal- coz of red rump
Heather - coz of wonky leg (heather McCartney)
Pugwash- Coz it is a seemani ( seaman )
Vegas - coz in the pic the Emilia looks short fat and hairy like Johnny Vegas
Petal - coz its a rosea (rose)
eeek - coz it is a surprse from Peter and that is a surprised noise
peanut - coz of all the packaging peanuts when i got it
zippy- coz of it's speed
Heinz- coz it is a cross breed 

ooooooooo and when i get the scorps they are gunna be

Hammond, Clarkson and May - after the top gear crew

and my boy is getting one of his own that will be called stig


and

Corn snake - Minty - eastenders fan
tort - henry coz that is the name he came with

:no1::no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Dogs
Rio - got him in January 2001 when United humped West Ham. Couldn't think of a name so i decided to name him after the goal scorer but they hit 5. Even though he didn't score Rio seemed like the best name for him.
Wilo - already named.

Snakes
Syda (royal) - was drinking Strongbow whilst thinking of a name
Bruce (royal) - already named
Basil (royal) - already named
Rat (boa) - i'm a bloke so it's the only way i can get my rat out
Loaf - it's an anery corn snake.. which rhymes with granary, which i bread
Rey - mexi black king snake with a bit of cali in it.. Rey Mysterio = American Wrestler from Mexico who lives in California
Frank (royal) - at some point before i got him he got burnt on an exposed heat lamp.. So he's got a burn on his side.. Frank Burnside was a character in The Bill.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Corns:*
*Kurt *- Named by previous owners after Kurt Cobain (altho i call him Kurtimas Maximus coz hes a big old boy)
*Annie* - Shes and anery corn
*Cassie (Casanova)* - Because he seemed to take an unsual interest in the OH when they first met
*Lady *- Shes female. OH named her so not too sure
*Iago* - For some reason Ive always wanted to name a snake Iago
*Ruby* - het Christmas Hypo, bloodred and anery. Seems very red in colouration (OH named her too)
*Donny* - We was sitting in McDonalds after picking him up and it was either Mac or Donny (Ruby's Brother)

*Royals:*
*Nala* - OH loves The Lion King
*Calypso* - Unsure of sex and I listen to a lot of Calypso/Reggae/Ska

*CRB:*
*Luna* - Named by previous owner

*BD:*
*Dennis* - Named by ex

*Leo:*
*Sammy* - Unsure of sex

*Others:*
*Millies - Tarzan & Jane* - Again with Disney (altho they are both female)
*Emp Scorp - Mars -* (named by previous owner)


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

1.CWD-Spazz (suggests his behaviour) 
0.1.CWD-Ivi (is green)
0.1. Royal python-Monty (friend named it)
1.0. Pastel Royal-Khasar (a brother of genghis khan, out of a book I was reading at the time)
1. High yellow/lavender leo-Leon (fits with leopard)
0.1 High yellow/lavender leo-Saffron (sounds cool) 
0.2. SHCT Leos-Flamenka and flambeau (flambeau because its fiery and flamenka because it fits.)


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

Talyn - Moyas son from farscape (a very rare moment for me as it almost reduced me to tears)
Kerrigan - Queen of blades from starcraft - named for her bloody sharp claws
Skaff - Named after scrat from ice age
Cosmo - VERY dark leo
Frilleds - Jormungand + Hel

And our lasses pets

Freya - Named after the norse godess of passion who had a charriot pulled by cats
Monty - a royal python


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> *Emp Scorp - Mars -* (named by previous owner)


Just been informed the emp scorp is actually called *Sting* now :whip:


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

*doubt its original*

having recently bought a brb i was asked by the kids(well shes 19)what we going to call it,now im not that into giving them names but this one was suggested.........it made us all giggle and most people just dont get it
.............Trowser,now its stuck

yeah its childish but we love it:lol2:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Some of mine are weird, I freely admit that! Some names fitted when I bought them, others are usually charactors in books I have read and enjoyed. 

Mushu (Royal) - Mulan, she does do that tongue thing.
Boba and Sintas (Royals) - Star Wars, sadly I am an addict owning most nevels ever written...........
Cleo (royal) - Stunning little female royal, my little cleopatra.
Pyro and T (Royals) - Dodgy play on words, Came as a pair and the male is quite bright.....
Snoopy (Royal) - Peanuts.
Bria (Boa) - Star Wars
Nagani (Boa) - Variation on the Harry Potter snake name. I didn't think Nagini sounded quite right.
Armand (Boa) - The Vampire Chronicles
Petra (Boa) - Play on words, Most people meet her once, either love her or scared stiff of her, either way you've been petra-fied.
Torack (Ackie) - Belgariad Series.
Kali (Western Hognose)- Evil bad tempered little sod from day one, Being named after the hindu god of death and destruction so suits him........... 
Jay (Beardie) - Came as named. Think he was named after the dogma charactor.
Wokefield (Beardie) - Named after my g/f old place of work.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine have no names- Because I can't decide on one.


----------



## lyndy299 (Mar 14, 2008)

Spice - because she was red/orange and a bit feisty when I got her(or I thought so - first snake)
Evil - its in the name, started as worm, then black snake (could you tell it took me some time to bond with her?), then Cyko, and then Evil when I moved in with my new flatmate, she didnt know the snakes at the time so we just started calling her 'the evil one' around the flat...and it stuck.
Lola - From the movie 'Run, Lola, Run' - she's just so precious.
Peter - I got him the day after my granda's funeral. When I was little my granda used to wind me up and call me 'Jock' or 'Peter' (annoying for a little girl) and Peter is my little memorial.
Boris - because a friend of mine got his brother and I named him Nigel for her...a few months later I got Boris...and decided to keep the names a bit silly together.
Tula - because she's got lovely lilac on her - tulips - tula
Satsu - because of the lovely satsuma coloured tail (and was also a character in Arthur Golden's Memoirs Of A Geisha.)


----------



## tashaprincess (Sep 18, 2008)

all my leos have names that just suit them! my tokay and crestie and named after pokemon,am plainin on becomin a pokemon master and collecting geckos/pokemon lol


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Sui - as i thought it was female and named it after steve irwins dog
Houdini - he escaped
Lemon - shes yellow
Frog - hes a frog
Matilda - australian snake, australian name
Irwin - see above
Bindi - see above

thats all the named stuff


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Our Leopard Gecko is called Perdy after Perdita from 101 Dalmatians. My OH's choice but it was a great one!

Our Crested Gecko is called Trochee (pronounced Troh-kee) which I'll explain.

I write poetry. Lines in metrical (or formal) poetry consist of different kinds of 'metrical feet' which give the line its rhythm. A 'foot' is like a small step in the line, if you like. A 'trochee' is a metrical foot with two beats, with a stress on the first beat:

_*DUM*-dee._ 

So the word 'Trochee' is actually a trochee, as is the world 'Leopard'.

You can also have what's called a 'tailless Trochee', which is a trochee but without the first stress. Lines which are Trochaic lines can start _without_ a stress and still be considered trochaic because the first can be called a tailless trochee.

As our Crestie was bought without a tail, it was the perfect name! Our little guy is pure poetry :lol2:


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

MissCat said:


> mine are:
> *leopard geckos*:
> _blue tack_= my son found some blue tack on the floor while he was trying to think of names for them.
> _spot_= cos he's spotty
> _leopard_= cos he ran out of names... LOL my son has such an imagination, right?!


This made me laugh so much... growing up with a younger sister who insisted on naming cats 'Sponge Cake' and 'Toast' because those things were in her field of vision at the time, I can sympathise with 'Blue Tack'. I love naming things with random other nouns... we have a car which we call Spoon, for example. 

My female Cali is called Zillah because.... oh gee... there was a lot of lateral thinking going along. I thought I was going to get a corn snake, from Carolina, which makes me think of the fictional town of Missing Mile, Carolina, and the coolest-named character who passes through there is called Zillah. Then I fell in love with a kingsnake from California, which also isn't male so..... sigh. But Zillah is an old Yorkshirish name too (there's a servant in Wuthering Heights called Zillah) and we'd just moved here when we got her. So it all worked out. I hate it when people ask me if it's short for 'Godzilla'. Er, no. 

Crom isn't directly named for Conan's god- he's actually named after a German musician who goes by the name of Crom. I was listeing to his album a lot when I first brought the little'un home, and actually got to interview him (the man! not the snake..) soon afterwards, so it all fitted together. Plus he's always going to be quite small, so it's funny to name him something mighty. 

My bike's called Dee because it's from Chester... :-0 What?! It's a pet...


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

nxsmiggy said:


> talyn - moyas son from farscape (a very rare moment for me as it almost reduced me to tears)


o= farscape baby!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Yoda (cat) - His ears move like yoda on star wars

Pete (cuban anole) - His eyes and expressions remind me of someone i know

Harry (BD) - He was manic when he first went into his viv like my friends little boy.

Sally (BD) - Suitable mate for harry.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Squishy - just a random name
Fisk - named after my ex she was a present for
Frosty - named after me (was my nickname at aplace I worked)
Cynpher - Completely made up, isn't even a word
Phoenix - caus she's red
Callisto - Just liked it
Sausage - he's a kenyan sand boa and looks like a sausage


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine are all quite boring tbh...

Sharri- (creamsicle corn) named after some random American woman we met when we were on holiday in Florida...

Ozzy-(hamster).... well.. Ozzy Osbourne :notworthy:

Snowy-(hamster)..he's white...:lol2:
Joe-(hamster)..because he's ginger...and I have a friend called ginger Joe...:2thumb:

Robbi-(Roborovski hamster).... he's a Roborovski :2thumb:

...........told you they were all boring names :lol2:


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

Jethro - NCIS 
Ziva - NCIS
Abbie- NCIS
did have a Gibbs but he sadly passed last week 
Mulder and Scully - Xfiles
Bob - Blackadder (shes a girl with a boys name)
Salem - Sabrina the teenage witch
Nanook - The lost boys (corey haims dog)
Isis and Osiris - Egyptian god/godess
Angel - Because I got her at xmas and shes a supersnow
Dax - Character from Star trek: deep space 9
Dexter - Dexter Tv show
Archie - Bloke off of CSI 
As you can see alot of mine are TV related.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

Jag - Hes a Jungle Jag
Vito - He is big and demands respect, like the Godfather.
Tango and Cash - No real reason
Typhoon - Cause hes jet black and moves like the wind!
Flame - He has bright red markings
Spartan - She is small and fights proud


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dennis is named after my wife, Kaitlin. she went through a period of calling herself Dennis.

Milo came with his name. My OH named Mercedes.
Rolo because of his gorgeous round black/brown blotches.

Meg came with her name.

Fred, just cause he suited it :lol2:
Aston after the DB9, which is also beautiful and sleek.

Timmy cause he has a broken shell on one side, so TIMMEH as in southpark.

The joey twins cause they are both stupid.
Yuna, my ex named. 

Yucanti cause hes a Yucatan. 

Sykes after Fagan Sykes.


and i think thats them all... i'll edit if not


----------



## LiddleTina (Feb 10, 2008)

*We've got*

Bonnie (Het Anery BCI)...she was part of a pair called Bonnie and Clyde
Diesel (BCI)...because i lurve Vin Diesel
Nemo (Albino Nelsons Milk)...because he's orange and white like the star of the film Finding Nemo
Crush (BRB)...sticking with the above film related theme. One of the other characters is called Crush
Venom (Mexi Black)...my kids named him after a character in Spiderman
Darla (JCP)...a vampire name from Buffy/Angel because she's a bitey little moo and always draws blood
Drusilla (JCP)...another vampire name as above just to stick with the theme since we also have 2 cats called Buffy and Angel
Spike (Dwarf Nic Boa)...another vampire related one from the same programme...can you see a pattern forming here? :lol2:


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

well i've got 

Evie (APH) - Off the mummy Eveline (Sp?)
Spike (APH) (nickname Button) - looks like a white chocolate button 
Mr Jingles (APH) (Elmo for short) - born christmas eve
Harlow (APH) - after Nicole Richies baby 
Pixie (APH) - Random name :S

Nelson (DOG) - he only has one eye and so did nelson the pirate lol
Tallulah (lulu for short) (Conure) - Bugsy Malone film ( favorite film)

Lisa (Gecko) - yellow and pink in colour - reminds me of Lisa Simpson


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

In the film A Clock Work Orange he has a snake called Basil, so that went to one of our Rocks. Then I thought herbs & Spices would be a good route to go.

I got a huge list of herbs and spices (from wikipedia so im sure some are rubbish/made up) either way I can just pick names as the animals come lol Some animals get other names like Milo my water monitor.

Retics: Chive, Saffron (Saffy), Clover, Clary, Celantro, Anise, Jasmine, Javitri, Caper, 
Burms: Olive, Orris, Dandelion, Noni, Nigella, Sage, Tarragon
Rocks: Ginger, Pepper, Chilli, Basil, (Danger) Dill, Poppy, Parsley
Boas, Speedwell, Senna, thistle
Carpets, Cassia, caraway
Boscs: Rue, Reishi, Roman Camomile

etc etc lol


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

MMMM..very interesting we have only two pets (for now :whistling2
these are...
1) Beany- at dwarf lop rabbit who was only five weeks old when we got her she looked like a coffee bean, this later progressed to beany woo ! as my wife added it on so now she is called beany woo, wooby, dooby etc..

2) Clover- a bearded dragon who when we first got him was to be called dino. When we chose him he had a strong pattern of a four leaf clover on his head so dino became clover. He is nearly nine month old now and the pattern has gone  but the name stays.

Bats


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

:no1:Hmm.

Blossom-My Beardie. She Was Pregnant At The Time So She Was Blossoming 

Bubba-Beardie. He Reminds Me Of My OH Whos Nicknamed Bubba.

Paws-My Cat..Cuz She Has Four White Paws..I Was Four When I Named Her 

Baby, My Dog. But I Call Him Kevin Cuz He Looks Like The Rowntrees Fruit Bat, Kevin!! 

Fenn-Horse. Already Named!

B-Boy- African Grey. OH Named Him, Cuz He Went To Watch B-Boy Breakdancing Championships That Night


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Really loving some of these names  Especially the NCIS ones


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Bear - My dog was named because he looked like a lil squishy bear when I got him at 10 weeks old.

Beast, Toad and Gambit - Guinea pigs all named after X Men.


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yoshi (green iguana) - after the Mario bros character
Yoda (beardie) - oh though he looked like an alien 
Ronnie & Roxie (beardies) - from eastenders
Ed (royal python) - Edward is a royal name
Goku (leopard gecko) - i love dragonball
Elvis (leopard gecko) - my ex named (turned out to be female but the names stuck)
Melvin (monitor) - he just looked like one
Dude (cat) - he just is 
Bit (cat) - she is small and i call her a bit dropped off
Floppy (rabbit) - oh named as he has floppy ears
Lexus (horse) - already named
Tigger (horse) - because hes orange and bouncy


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Right, here goes:

- Hershey (skunk) - she's chocolate coloured and from america
- Oreo (skunk) - she's black and white
- Fesick (Barn owl) - came with the name, something to do with Disney, apparantly
- Titch (burrowing owl) - because he's titchy
- Sam and Ella (beardies) - if you say it fast it sounds like salmonella
- Cornflake (corn snake) - my mum made a mistake asking us how he was and said cornflake.
- Fursty (ferret) - after the beer
- Masie (ferret) - came with the name
- Millie (ferret) - suits her for some reason
- Wilma (hog island boa) - the pig (hog) in Charlottes Web was called Wilbur, which is a bit like Wilma!
- Nez (pine snake) - named after a native american tribe
- Chip (pygmy hedgehog) - he's chocolate chip coloured
- Cuddles (red-tailed boa) - he's not cuddly!
- Hermes (Hermanns tortoise) - Hermes the Greek god had wings on his ankles so he could run fast.
- Terry (tarantula) - cos it starts with a T!

I think that's about it!! I'm sure I've forgotten some.


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

All cartoon character names, since i started the theme when i was 8, i thought i'd keep it going

Tom the cat - tom from _tom and jerry_
Tazz the leo - tazz from _looney tunes_
Lilo the leo - lilo from _lilo and stich_
Franke the leo - frankie from _foster's home for imaginary friends_


----------



## kmlc (Feb 11, 2009)

Bug - because the ex used to call reptiles "Bug's" and it kinda stuck
Doris - because she is an old dear and it just fit
Howl - my favourite studio ghibli character
Bivi - Python molurus *bivi*ttatus 

Not particularly exciting, but hey.

xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

mine are fairly obvious!! 

not that i like starwars too much!!

most of mine are from star wars, my new snake arrives next week, and he is going to be called Darth Vader! there is no sexier bad guy!!

my beardies are named slightly differently, Topaz is a similar colour to the stone, Saphira is the dragon from the eragon books, and when my friend gave me Scar, she said his name was ugly! but he is stunning, and he has a big moonshaped scar on his back, so it kinda fitted!

only things that don't have names are my stickies, but they are known collectively as the storm troopers!!

my cat is called blackjack because when i got him i had 2, one was named whiskey -my favourite drink, and the other was called blackjack - my favourite card game!!


----------



## edmundblackadder (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a Nelsons called Jester and im waiting for 2 x 09 Royals
to be ready. Im useless at picking names so will probably take me a few weeks to name them.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Here are mine species are in my sig drop
> 
> INVERTS
> 
> ...


Did get a little corn called Gary to go with Minty but it died 

have another new one now 

Corn snake- Sherbet - pink, white and orange like a dip dab


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

Dora - because when i got him we thought he was a female and he liked to explore everything!! Dora the explora lol but now we call him Dori, short for Dorian!

Rocco - after my fav bass player Rocco Prestia from Tower of Power, turns out hes a she!!! but her name gets shortened to rocky which is ok for a girl too i spose lol

Monkey - because we where always calling her a little monkey when she was getting in to mischief

Taco - because her fav hide box is a taco shell box!

Mista - mum named him after our female veiled called Missy when she passed away and because he has to be misted lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine are pretty much all just because I like the name

Spike (Royal)
Lola (Royal)
Jaxx (BCI)
Shaniqua (MBK)
Dave (A. Seemani, I'm a gooner, it makes sense)
Scarlet (L. klugi, uninventive, i know :roll: )
Pikey (G rosea)
Eugenie (E. campestratus)


----------



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are mine, they don't all have a story as I just liked some of the names:

1.1 Cresties - Atticus (from To Kill a Mockingbird) and Miss Dibbs (no idea why, sounds like she should be his housekeeper) 

1.1 Cresties - Diego Mendoza and Ella Luciana - new additions (your guess is as good as mine but I always wanted to give them full names)

1.1 Gargoyle Geckos - Johan (after Bach) and Flo (no idea where this came from)

1 Male Chahoua - Miggs (after Multiple Miggs, the serial killer in the cell next to Hannibal Lector in Silence of the Lambs)

1 Male U. Guentheri - Gunther (obvious really)

1 Male Pygmy Leaf Chameleon - Ike (was in a pair with Tina until she died, I've always suspected foul play)

1 Male W.Hognose - ******* (from Merchant of Venice)


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

My corns are called Cinders and Ashes (though he gets called Ash).

We changed our minds a few times on the names but that is what we have settled on.

10 points to anyone who can get the cartoon link...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Mine are:

*Cats*:

Harry - cos he was an odd kitten and Harry was a daft name (never intended to keep him you see!)

Cadbury - cos he's a chocolate Somali and Cadbury's is my favourite Chocolate

Purrdy - Cadbury's sister - cos she purred all the time when she was a kitten.

Luna - my Siamese - cos she's a lunatic.

*Snakes*

Monty - my anery which my son named cos he was born in 1997 when the film came out.

Calleigh - my Miami zig zag after Calleigh Duquesne in CIS Miami

*Rats*

Angus McNab - my Agouti Berkshire

Hamish McDuff - my Agoutie Hooded - cos they're both from Scotland!


----------



## beccawoo (Aug 31, 2008)

My pets are all named people names;

Shih Tzus

Molly - My hubby liked it
Ellis - The people we got him from had called him that since he was born (he was 9 weeks when we got him) and he was used to it

Bearded Dragon - Bert (my class named him)

Chameleons

Smithy
Nessa 
Stacey


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Boa's are just called by there morph...to many to name!
Hoggie is called 'Pig' cos it looks like a little piggy and eats like one.

Cats:
Titch - cos she was tiny when we got her (and still is)
Cat - from breakfast at tiffanys and I couldn't think of a name an cat kinda stuck.
Dinah - hmmm I was 11 and just read Alice in Wounderland!

Puppy
Jake called her Shadow when I brought her home and I liked it...plus she lives up to her name and is like my little shadow!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

male beardie - yoshie

female beardie - munch

two fire bellied toads - tika & korma

amel corn snake - spiral

two cats - guss guss + buttons

and a bitch staffie that is ready in a month witch we are going to call - gucci


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

excession said:


> My corns are called Cinders and Ashes (though he gets called Ash).
> 
> We changed our minds a few times on the names but that is what we have settled on.
> 
> 10 points to anyone who can get the cartoon link...


 
Could it be Thomas the Tank Engine :whistling2:


----------



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine are:
Sapphire: cause thats what she was called when we got her :lol2:
Fudge: cause he is a chocolate lab : victory:

Norbert: after Hagrids dragon in Harry Potter (he is a BD) :2thumb:

:flrt:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Renfield said:


> Could it be Thomas the Tank Engine :whistling2:


10 points to you!!

My son is a big fan


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

All from harry potter except aurora. There is an Aurora in Harry Potter, so we decided to keep the name.

carpets
--------
aurora - already named
arthur
molly

bredls
------
Neville
Luna
Lavender

spiders
-------
Aragog
Fred
George
Ginny
Charlie
Mosag
Snape
Hagrid
Kreacher
Cho
Narcissa
Lucius
Draco
Bellatrix
Peter


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

Okay, here come ours..... We have some that still have the code we gave them when we hatched them, so we won't mention those.

*Ciliatus:*
Killian- female- we like Celtic names
Aithne- male- celtic
Faolan- male- celtic
Avalon- female- celtic
Little Miss Muffin (Muffin for short)- female- because she looked funny and this was the first that came into my mind when i saw her for the first time.
Oberon- male- King of the Elfs
Pumpkin- male- because we wanted a name to fit with the name Citrus, even though they aren't paired up...
Citrus- female- because she is as yellow as citrus fruit.
Straciatella- male- because he is covered with dots, just like the ice cream
Chipolata- female- after a desert, to match with straciatella.
Fiacha- female- celtic
Fianna- male- celtic
Merlin- male- celtic
Bran- male- celtic
Tuala- female- celtic
Neo- male- Because he is the grandson of the "famous" AC- reptiles' Neo.

*Chahoua:*

The Houdini's- a pair- because they escaped the day we picked them up.
Parsley and Sage- a pair- from a line of a song we like from the Dutch pagan band Omnia (it's a cover of a Garfunkel song)
Jut and Jul- a pair- cause we just needed more names
Dirk and Desiree- a pair- from a Dutch comic. 
Shanti- male- we already had one named Hindi at the time so we wanted an suitable name to go with it.
Storm- unsexed- X-Men

*Auriculatus:*
Freya- female- Norse Goddess of fertility
Torc- male- celtic
Loki- male- God
Isis- female- Goddess

*Sarasinorum:*
Kibou and Sumi- a pair- we wanted japanese names to go with some of the other names.
Enzo and Mito- a pair- We named Enzo after Enzo Ferrari cause we thought the breeder lived in Modena, but found out he didn't, by then we were used to the name lol. Mito is named after the Alfa Romeo Mito, cause we wanted a Italian car name for her too.

*Leachianus:*
Igor- male- just because he looked like an Igor
Boris- male- He used to be named Oscar, but we wanted a russian name for him and we changed it.
Olga- female- because it's Russian.
Anatevka-female- same as above and since it's a Nuu Ana we wanted the word "Ana" in the name.
Svetlana- same as above.
Anatoli- male- same as above.

*Trachycephalus:*
Haruko and Miyuki- a pair- Japanese names.

*Tegu:*
Lin- female- After the dragon "Lin" in the Naomi Novik books.

*Uroplatus henkeli:*
Henk- male- Just because it's a Henkeli and Henk is a Dutch name.

*Phelsuma standingi:*
Mr. and Mrs. Shy- a pair- because they are very shy

*Brachypelma Klaasi:*
Klaasi-female- because we wanted to be original :lol2: And the name "Klaas" is a male name here in Holland.


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Debbie1982 said:


> Chipolata- female- after a desert, to match with straciatella.


Um ....

.. did you mean a sausage ? To my knowledge there isn't a dessert called a Chipolata. 

Interestingly though it does match with Stracciatella, because that's actually a savoury italian soup made with cheese and egg, so works quite well with sausage. 

You were probably thinking of "gelato stracciatella" which is vanilla or white chocolate ice cream with dark chocolate shavings.


----------



## Will Scarborough (Mar 28, 2009)

All names from napoleon dynamite


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

My african fat tail geckos are orion and artemis ater the greek god and goddess of hunting as they anhilate all their food
Valerie - is named after the song (the zutons version)
Pablo - is named after the artist pablo picaso coz he is a jungle albino and has a crazy pattern.
Tango coz she is the colour of tango
Penny - her full name is Mrs Pennyapple after a sketch in family guy.
Steve - my flatmate named him
Albie - coz she's albino (my first leo)
Selene - from underworld and it went well with steve.


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

Julie&James said:


> Um ....
> 
> .. did you mean a sausage ? To my knowledge there isn't a dessert called a Chipolata.
> 
> ...



Stracciatella is Ice Cream with chocolate parts in it, like you said. But here in Holland we have a dessert that is called Chipolata.....
Here is an example......


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok here goes:

Moo - Cause he was bought as a baby as female, I named 'her' Mindy (as in 'Mork and'... more to that story later lol) but always used to call 'her' Mindy moo's, so when 'she' turned unto he, I shortened it to just Moo....
Zebadee - Was supposed to be the male partner to Mindy (who is now Moo's) above, but due to bouncing on her (yes I said her lol) tail as a baby snapping at everything, we thought Zebadee was more apt... Oh and 'he' turned out to be she, both bought as babies from the same breeder and I sware I never got them mixed up.... or did I ? lol
Cow - Female partner to Moo.... just cause I love it and I now have a pair called MooCow...
4 x babies to Moocow - Daisy, Craven(dale),nesquik, crusha.....
Nym - The place in the film (the secret of nym) where the rats and mice live.....
Mininym - The male partner to Nym.. and he's a midget
Bowser - She came with the name
Snarf - Cause he's red and yellow with a white belly just like him outta thunderbirds
Prince - He's a royal....... (I never named him)
Seven - Cause he was born on the 7/7/07 and was hatchling number 7
Jet - Cause she's a black rat... that isn't black lol
Nancy - Cause she looks like a miniture version of Alice, who used to be named Nancy before Alice.
Alice - Named before I got her.
Chunk - Cause he's got a messed up face from god knows what ever happened before we got him, and he looks like him off of the Goonies.
Sadsack - Cause all she does is sit, sulk, eat and sleep just like him from the raggydolls. (but mine is female)
Mr Pink - Cause he's bright purple... lol na he's not , 3 guesses what colour he is...


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

My beardie is Spike, quite boring and self expanatory really.

My Burm is called Snowy because she is yellow and white, snow is white and as we all know yellow at times(p.s. don't eat it if it's yellow!!):lol2:
Although I prefer to call her Tiny so she tends to be double barrelled now Snowy-Tiny.


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

George/Rankin Dragon - As in George & the Dragon
Sheila/Rankin Dragon - Sterotypical Aussie Name
Fosters/Rankin Dragon - It's an Aussie drink Mate!
Joey/Collared - Joey from friends is a womaniser and our Joey got hopefully 4 girls to himself!
Crystal/Retic - Bought from Crystal Palace Reptiles
Diego/B&W tegu - Typical Argentinian name
Minnie/Red Tegu - Just looks cute like Minnie mouse!
Niko/Crestie - Me n Mrs were served by a guy in a resturant with this name and she thought it would suit the new crestie!
Tony/Horned Frog - "Fat" Tony mafia name but ust used because he looks fat!
Rodney/Iguana - Because he was a rescue and came to me extremely thin and looked lanky like rodney from only fools and horses
Frankie/Veiled Cham - Frankie was one of the chams in the budweiser ad.
Louie/Veiled Cham RIP - As above!
Belle/Bells Hindgeback Tourtoise RIP - Self explanatory!
Dave/Rankin Dragon RIP - Always wanted a pet calle Dave


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

1) Eyeball - Because he only has one eye
2) Big Bertha - Always been a fattie
3) Fishy - When I had the fish, he sat watching the tank continually
4) Cheeky - He's got a cheeky face


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hmm some of mine 

Kaimi - timid one 
Siku - ice 
qannik - snowflake
Keona- gods precious gift
Nanook- inuit god of the polar bears 
keyush - bear cub 
marni - short for armani :bash:

dog an skunk names :lol2:


----------



## candykisses18 (Mar 31, 2009)

charlie: pretty jack russell girl but has tomboy qualities. she was called lily when we got her but charlie suits her better.

koopa: jrt named after the turtle koopa troopa on mario after playing mario kart on the wii. we did consider calling him darcy as he bounces along elegantly lol bit like a horse cantering.

dooley: after the alcoholic drink

bailey: same as above

dusty: named after dusty springfield

gus: after the mouse in cinderella as hes the same colour and reminds me of my childhood.

super hero george: the hamster. he has a light grey S shape in his back and my nephew says its because hes a super hero like superman so he was renamed super hero george.

shearer: the rabbit named after alan shearer as hes black and white and my brother is a newcastle supporter.

had a few hamsters named after chocolate bars: fudge,smartie and crunchie and another called squidly after squidward on spongebob. also had a hamster with one red eye and one black eye called ziggy after ziggy stardust.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Max - our Dobermann - rescue centre had already named him

Nikita - our Japanese Akita - Previous owners has already chosen the name and we didn't want to change it

George - our staff - Previous owner had already named him

Ozzy - our iguana - Previous owner had already named him and we liked the name

Iggy - baby Iguana - A neighbour suggested this name when me and my partner couldn't decide on one and it kinda fits in with the Iguana, rock and roll theme names lol Ozzy like Ozzy Bourne, iggy like Iggy Pop... i just realised how sad that sounded haha

Ronnie & Reggie - our rats - me and my partner like reading up about serial killers and ditators and things like that (we are not sadist, morbid or mental) just like reading up about past criminals and true history and my partner for some reason wanted to name our rats Ronnie and Reggie after...the kray twins... a little odd i know but that's why i love him!!!

Charlotte - trantula - named her charlotte after charlottes web haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> hmm some of mine
> 
> Kaimi - timid one
> Siku - ice
> ...


I forgot to add why lol 

most of their names are inuit names apart from Keonas which is hawiian and marnis which is short for armani :lol2:


----------



## Lethal (Mar 25, 2009)

Serj and Shavo are named after two band members of system of a down :whip: i think ive been listening to them for 10 years now !!!!


it was the right thing to do at the time lol


----------



## amy90 (May 5, 2009)

tortoises - charlie andf lola (like the kids program) too much kiddy tele!

pouch rat (died last week) - B:censor:H W:censor:E cos she was always attacking me so it was the first thing that came out my mouth when opening her viv.

geckos - albino (cos shes albino), fella (cos hes a boy), dose (cos shes so docile) and sketch (cos shes flipping mental)

cats - Garfield (cos shes big fluffy ginger puff that loves lasanga), boots (cos shes ginger with white feet...like puss in boots out of shrek), elvis cos hes black with a white triangle chest hair and presley had blk chest hair in a white suit) and ray charles (cos he was practically blind and walked into the windows when we got him):blush:

fish - nemo and dory (i won them at a fun fair lol):lol2:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

*Names*

SNAKES
Amarana- (DumerilBC) Was going to be called Mr Wiggles, but because hes CITES registered, I thought he deserved a name with a meaning. I forget what it means though.

Monty- (We had a-) Royal Python, not hard to guess why he was called that.

DOGS
Suzie (Collie X)- Shes always been called that
Jasmine- (Lhasa Apso)- There was already a flower theme going when we bought her
Tia- Small name, small dog
Jinx- Name you give a chihuahua if it is replacing a previous chihuauhua that you had that died.
Aden- Chinese Crested He was already called that when I got him
Trinity- Lhasa apso, already named that
Tiffany- Lhasa, Tiffanys and Co! (Jewellers)

FISH <- crazy, i know, but theyre my mums fish!!

Pumpkin- hes orange
Martini- makes a very nice drink which we were drinking the night we bought him
Comet- God knows why, he has a stripe down his back?


----------

